# Treatment for Chapped Dog Lips



## nbd13 (Jan 20, 2010)

I took my 15 month old out hunting today and of course it was very cold and windy, his lips and his nose are very chapped and red and he keeps licking them. Can you please offer me advice on what we can put on his lips to help relieve this? I know that vaseline is not good for dogs to ingest so we cannot use this. Any advice you could give me would be appreciated.

Thank you,
Nick and Chance


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

You could try Bag Balm, made for chapped cow udders. Or there is also product called Mushers Secret, made for sled dog's feet. Check website first to make sure they are safe, but I think they may be....


----------

